# Filet mignon and bacon Sous Vide



## lemans (Jun 23, 2018)

4 filet wrapped in bacon and a head of broccoli with lemon and butter and 2 lead sinkers in a ziplock bag


----------



## lemans (Jun 23, 2018)




----------



## Braz (Jun 23, 2018)

Lead sinkers?


----------



## lemans (Jun 23, 2018)

Yes.  Vegggis flote in a Sous Vide so   bought lead sinkers at a garage sale to keep them down .


----------



## mike5051 (Jun 23, 2018)

Lead is poisonous...just saying.


----------



## chopsaw (Jun 23, 2018)

Vac seal the weights in their own " pouch "  and leave them like that . Then just put the pouch in the bag .


----------



## lemans (Jun 23, 2018)

Yel


----------



## lemans (Jun 23, 2018)

Yep


----------



## lemans (Jun 23, 2018)

That’s why I put it in a plastic bag!!!


----------



## SmokinAl (Jun 24, 2018)

So how did everything turn out?
I also moved this to the SV section.
Al


----------

